# Secret Service UD , Pentagon Police,US Capitol Police



## tms1989 (Oct 24, 2006)

Anyone know what these agencies are like ex. duties, jurisdiction, how much actual poicework they do


----------



## trel (Jul 13, 2004)

Check this site out for that info:

http://www.911jobforums.com/


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2006)

I don't know anything about the Pentigon Police but all those Federal Police agencies all do about the same kind of work, protecting the property and occupents of Federal buildings. There mission and responsibilities have increased since 911.

The Federal Protective Service formely the GSA Police was set to be eliminated before 911. Now they are part of ICE the money and equipment is much better than it ever was. 

The Capital Police is quite large and they always seem to be hiring. The uniformed Secret Service guard the White House, The Vice Presidents home and some Foreign Diplomatic buildings. Some work involves sititng in a guard shack on the White House grounds. A job with the uniformed branch doesn't necessarily lead to a Special Agents job. I have seen some uniformed officers on a Presidential detail when Clinton visited Boston. I believe most of the work is limited to DC.


The Supreme Court, The Department of Defense, The CIA and State Department all have their own uniformed brances along with the Federal Park Police. All and all, I think they are pretty good jobs you have to be hired before you turn 37.


----------



## Blivid316 (Sep 21, 2006)

I am taking the Capital Police exam this weekend. Anyone no what it is like?


----------

